# Tchaikovsky - A New Off-Broadway Stage Play In New York City Coming Soon!



## defgroove

Tchaikovsky is a play about one man's struggle to find acceptance and felicity in his life. It tells the story of a broken man, who from the time of childhood has only known heartbreak, emptiness and solitude. He goes through life pretending to be something he is not, and finding discontent around every corner. That man, is in fact, Pyotr Ilych Tchaikovsky. The composer that we have all grown to know and love, in reality is more of a mystery than we think. Such enigma and controversy has surrounded Tchaikovsky's life for many years. From his homosexuality, to his drinking problems, to his untimely death, which has been widely regarded as suicide by arsenic poisoning, rather than Cholera. This play gives people a chance to see the real Tchaikovsky, to delve into his mind and see the things he saw, and feel the things he felt. To understand the man, behind the music that changed classical music, forever. The play will feature over 15 pieces of Tchaikovsky's music from his ballet, operas, orchestral and chamber works. Tchaikovsky will be performed at:

American Theatre Of Actors - Chernuchin Theatre
314 West 54th Street
New York, NY 10019
August 29th thru September 1st at 8pm with a matinee on Sunday at 2pm

Check us out on Facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tchaikovsky-A-New-Original-Stage-Play/138598229645073

Buy tickets now at:
http://tchaikovskyplay2013.eventbrite.com/

Donate to us at:
http://igg.me/at/TchaikovskyANewStagePlay2013/x/244858

Original Play Written By: Andrew Wyeth Neal

Directed By: Rob Belchere

Artistic Advisor - Isabel Mares

Costume Designer - Autumn Hyun

Choreographer - Nancy Whyte

Set Designer - Anastasios "Taso" Megaris

Set Builder - Zach Merritt

The Cast:

OLD TCHAIKOVSKY - Franco Pistritto
MIDDLE AGED TCHAIKOVSKY - Tristan Cano
MODEST TCHAIKOVSKY - Bjorn Pederson
VLADMIR DAVIDOV - David Andrew Laws
ALEKSEY APUKHTIN - Jonathan Weirich
NADEZHDA VON MECK - Erin Mairead O'Kane
ANTONINA MILYUKOVA - Alisa Ermolaev
DR. VASILI BERTENSEN - Brandon DeSpain
DR. LIEV BERTENSEN - David Bodenschatz
ALEXANDRA - Ashley Thaxton
EDUARD ZAK - Tyler Coughlin
IOSEF KOTEK/ OTTO VON MECK - Glenn Richards
IVAN VSEVOLOZHSKY/HEADMASTER - Robin Rightmyer
GEORGE VON MECK/SERVANTS - Victor Fernandes
NIKOLAY JACOBI/NIKOLAI RUBINSTEIN - John Trujillo
ANDREYEVNA TCHAIKOVSKY/TATYANA - Isabel Maria Mareş
YOUNG TCHAIKOVSKY - Jack Cesarano
WAITERS/DUKE STENBOK-FERMOR - Andrew Wyeth Neal

DANCERS:

Pasqualino Beltempo
John Segundo
Natalia Sheptalova
Dora Novak
Nina Deacon
Dona Wiley
Quimen Sanchez


----------

